# The life and times of Little-Marge MacBunnington



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everybun and everyone.
My name is Little Marge. I am only little, and I am only young, but my life has followed many paths, some of them so sad, but all those sad journeys I had to endure are part of me now, I am what I am, and who I am because of those journeys. My mummy wrote a poem for me when she first adopted me, it will tell you a lot of my story, although most of it is history now.
Here it is:

THE STORY OF LITTLE MARGE :bunny19
Im sure I didnt do anything wrong, 
And I tried to be a good bun.
But one day, my carers stopped loving me,
And my world became cold, and no fun.
I got hungry, but rarely was I given food, 
I got dirty, got sore, and so ill.
My heart, it just ached with the need for some love, 
A need it seemed, no-one could fill.
I realised soon that I wasn't nice, 
Who'd want a bad bunny like me?
I was crawling with maggots, and covered in poo, 
I'm not sure how all this came to be.
One day I was passed to some strangers, 
And they held me, and cried in dismay.
Was that because I was so horrible? 
Would they also throw me away?
But no!They had time, and they spared some for me! 
They washed me and fed me aswell!
They trimmed my long claws and I found I could walk 
Without pain, they CARED, I could tell..
My once lovely teeth that had rotted, gone bad, 
Were removed so they gave me no pain.
I was constantly told that it WASN'T my fault, 
And hope entered my heart once again.
The neglect from my past had left me quite blind,
And my eye hurt beyond all belief.
A Vet took it away, the pain ended that day, 
Such a wonderful, heart-felt relief.
But my past left it's scars that could not be removed, 
And I thought that's all people will see.
A little scarred bunny still needing much care, 
And so many just walked straight passed me. 
But the people who'd helped me said not to lose hope, 
That one day an adopter would come, 
And not see the scars of my horrible past,
They would see just a beautiful bun.
_Well, that person, she came! And she didn't walk past! _
She held me with tears in her eyes.
But I still didn't know how all would turn out, 
More rejection, or a lovely surprise?
Well Im telling my story from my lovely new home! 
Yes that lady, she came back for me!
And this time all tears were of joy for the bun 
Who was going home..Finaly!
My carers at Freshfields, I will never forget, 
They're the ones who never gave up.
And although I moved on it will live in my heart 
How they changed my world and my luck.
Now Im finally home with a friend of my own, And a carer who saw the real me.
I am happy, Im safe, forever Im loved, 
The way that it was ment to be.
By Anne.M.Kenyon (Silent Tears Animal Rescue)

And this is me. My mummy loved me from the very minute she saw my sad little face online. She says I was, and am, the most beautiful little rabbit she has EVER seen in her LIFE!
Do you think Im beautiful too? Oh I do hope you do!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 8, 2012)

That is one of the saddest, sweetest things I've ever read. I cried basically from beginning to end, but I'm so glad she found such a great home with you. It breaks my heart to know the things that people do to all animals, but I'm glad she is safe and happy and pain free now! 

And Marge, you ARE beautiful!


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 8, 2012)

whitelop said:


> That is one of the saddest, sweetest things I've ever read. I cried basically from beginning to end, but I'm so glad she found such a great home with you. It breaks my heart to know the things that people do to all animals, but I'm glad she is safe and happy and pain free now!
> 
> And Marge, you ARE beautiful!



(Little-Marge) Thankyou! That dus make me feel so happy! All my lovely white fur has gwown now and it dus hides my scars. I dus only has one eye, and my vishun dus be failing now in my one eye, buts I can still see a bit. 
I can sees the bunny by your name, that bunny dus look likes me dusnt it! This is me now, I has my thick warm winter fur on, and look! No scars! xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Dec 8, 2012)

awww, what a sad but happy ending story, she is just beautiful x


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 8, 2012)

Rachel89 said:


> awww, what a sad but happy ending story, she is just beautiful x



(Marge) Thankyou Rachel! I dus still has many more stories to add, and sums do be sad stories, but for now, he dus be a happy story! It is a vewy happy memory for me from when my husbun, Benjamin MacBunnington the First was alive. Before I came into my wonderful care, maggots had got me and they dids be eating me all up. Now I has twubble wivs my bottom because they did eat right through my tummy and my bowel, so I dus has to have my bahookie washed about once a week, and also mummy cleans it every day for me. I dus likes to warm it and dry it by the heater after it dus been washed though, but Benjamin was even quickerer than mummy if I gotted my bahookie a bit to close to the heater, and he would run and push me away wivs his nose. How clever was my husbun to doos that!
This is a video of us on bum-wash day, heeheehee![ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrxm2SDoLYo"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrxm2SDoLYo[/ame]


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

aww, that first picture of her is SO sad - you can tell what an awful life she led before she was rescued... it makes me want to pick her up and smother her in love and affection and tell her everything will be ok!


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 9, 2012)

Imbrium said:


> aww, that first picture of her is SO sad - you can tell what an awful life she led before she was rescued... it makes me want to pick her up and smother her in love and affection and tell her everything will be ok!



(Marge) Thankoo Imbrium, and you know, I would happily let you pick me up and cuddle me as much as you wanted! I dus love being loved so mucherer! xxx


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 9, 2012)

Hewwo evewybun and evewy one. I wuds vewy much like you to meet Benjamin MacBunnington the First. He was my husbun when I first came to S.T.A.R and I dids love him so mucherer. Mummy chose me especially to be Benjamins wife, becus he too had suffered tewwibly before he came to the care of my mummy. The mens in the white coats at the bunny doctors saids that Benjamins hinjuries were consistent with being kicked around likes a footyball, or held by his poor back leggies and slammed into a wall.
You cans see for yourselfs what a lubly bunny he woz here:

My beloved husbun, Benjamin MacBunnington the First
[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecES6DxHibQ"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecES6DxHibQ[/ame]

Whens a time came thats he becamed poorly withs somefink thats the mens in white coats cudn'ts mend, and even mummy's love cudn'ts mend, he went to Heaven, to the Rainbow Bridge of Love and Light, and mummy and me did makes this specialer memorial video for hims so he wills never be forgotted xxx
[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6m-FnbsZ-Q"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6m-FnbsZ-Q[/ame]


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 9, 2012)

Bless people like you! Honest to god these are amazing stories and unfortunately it's too heartbreaking for me to see! I had to stop the videos. I cannot believe how cruel people can be to living creatures that can only be gentle !!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 13, 2012)

just watched Benjamin's videos... he's gotta be one of the all-time cutest bunnies I've ever seen!

it amazes me how much strength you must have to do what you do. it would break my heart and fill me with rage to be constantly reminded of what horrible things people can do to poor little animals. I can't even watch your videos without breaking down in tears.


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 15, 2012)

(LITTLE-MARGE)
Hewwooooo again everybun and everyone! I is liking it here very much, thankyou for following my blog!
Wells, I dusunt know ifs I menshoned it, but I did haves to go into hoshpitul to haves my 9th hopperation! My toofs were hurting, and I did haves to have two more toofs taken out at the back. It is a very big hopperation for a bunny, but I am recovering quite well. I has gots hardly any toofs left now, just two at the back I fink, and none at the fwont. But waits till you SEE! LOOK what did await me whens I came home! A brand new house all decorated, and I even has got my very own Christmas Twee with real lights on it! I am the only bunny to haves lights becuz I cants nom the wires becuz I am a gummy bunny.
I duz lub my new magic mansion and my twee very mucherer!
Lots of lub from Little-Marge xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Aww, sorry what you had to go through Marge.  And you are a pretty bunny Marge. I love your beautiful white coat. And Benjamin is such a handsome boy. He is binkying free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, it must be fun to have your very own tree! and a new house! with lights! I wish I had that, but I would chew it all.

~Ash~


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 15, 2012)

What an amazing story and they are both beautiful bunnies. 

She looks so fantastic now and I´m sure she´s spoilt rotten. 

Love the house with its lights. Couldn´t put them in my room or I´d have nothing left after 10 minutes so having no teeth does have its rewards. 

I remember watching the video of all your rescues and I cried from start to finish. I think it´s just as much the beautiful words as the heartbreaking pictures. 

More of Marge please and will she be re-marrying soon :bunnieskiss


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 15, 2012)

wow, what a gorgeous bunny mansion!


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 17, 2012)

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:
Little Marge has been re-admitted into the veterinary hospital. She is really struggling. 
Please come home Little Marge, please please fight this and come home :cry1:

PRAYER FOR MY BELOVED LITTLE-MARGE

Shes just a little rabbit Lord,
Who perhaps should not be here.
But she needs your help so very much,
And someone holds her dear.
I know that Mother Nature
May say she cant stay long,
But please Lord, will you talk to her,
And ask her, make Marge strong?
You see, she really wants to live,
I know she wants to stay,
But now she seems so weak and frail,
And I can only pray.
Please Bless this little life form Lord,
Please let her stay with me.
Please do not call her back just yet,
I love this little bun, you see .
I know I never could repay
This blessing that I plead,
But Id never let you once regret
Leaving her with me.
I thank you Lord for yesterday,
I thank you for today.
I thank you without question
For sending her my way.
My earthly hands can only do
As much as You allow.
And if I need some extra help,
Please will you send it now?
Whatever your decision is,
I never will lose sight,
That for a while you Blessed me
With this precious, fragile life.
I wont regret a single step
Of this journey Ive begun.
I know that you are listening,
So dear Lord, Thy will be done.

Anne.M.Kenyon


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

oh no!  any idea what's wrong with her? I really hope she's ok ray:


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 17, 2012)

Imbrium said:


> oh no!  any idea what's wrong with her? I really hope she's ok ray:



She has developed infection in her extraction wounds Imbrium, and gone into stasis. I just dont know how much more her tiny little body can take :in tears:


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 17, 2012)

Awh! Praying for little Marge!! I hope she makes it through! She's been through so much, poor bun!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

hopefully the stasis is just from choosing not to eat because she was in pain, and she'll bounce back once they tend to the infection! ray:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

Praying for little Marge, she´s such a brave little soul who´s gone through so much. She deserves to enjoy herself a little with you. Bunny hugs and nose rubs from my three little boys. God bless her


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 17, 2012)

Ive got her back home, but she is still very poorly. She's refusing to eat or drink, so I am going to be syringing her critical care, plus water throughout the night, plus a whole host of meds. My heart is so heavy, I really dont know how this is going to pan out. Thankyou so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my Little Marge, I promise to keep you all updated xx


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

Please little Marge, you´re a fighter so please pull through. Have just been reading Morgan´s blog and poor Foo didn´t make it through the spay op and I´m devastated and so upset for Morgan, I can´t imagine how she feels so not sure I can handle more bad news. 

Marge is such a little fighter and I´ll be praying for her to get strong and pull through this.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah, I can't handle two major losses in one day... I'm still in shock and tears over Foo... tell Marge she HAS to make it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

:yeahthat:
I'm in shock over Foo too I can't believe she died. I couldn't handle two losses .

Please make it Marge you have to ray:.


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, Little Marge is still with us and fighting, but sadly still far from well. She did eat a few peas, three, but Im still syringe feeding her otherwise she'd not be taking anything really.
Please keep praying for my little girly xxx


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 18, 2012)

Little Marge has been re-admitted to the veterinary hospital. They think they will have to anathetise her again to enable further investigation as she really isn't doing well. It is doubtful that she can cope with another anesthetic due to her poor health at the moment, so it's a huge risk, but she is also in great pain and somehow they have to try and get to the bottom of it if she even is to have a hope. It just all looks so bleak, I dont know what to think. Am yet again awaiting the call that could ether lift me higher than the stars or totally destroy me inside.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through this and I'm very sorry Marge is having to go through something like this again. 
I got the call that totally destroyed me yesterday, I hope you get a call that lifts your spirits higher than ever. I hope she pulls through, I really really do. 

I'm sending you lots of love and good thoughts, Elvira sends Marge nose bonks and lots of love. :hearts


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 18, 2012)

whitelop said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this and I'm very sorry Marge is having to go through something like this again.
> I got the call that totally destroyed me yesterday, I hope you get a call that lifts your spirits higher than ever. I hope she pulls through, I really really do.
> 
> I'm sending you lots of love and good thoughts, Elvira sends Marge nose bonks and lots of love. :hearts



Oh no, I am soooo sorry you have been through this too, the waiting, the fear, the desperate clinging to hope, it's so hard isn't it, so darned hard x


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 18, 2012)

Sending get well prayers to your little Marge. Keep fighting, little lady!!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 18, 2012)

It is so hard. It really really is. 
I so hope Marge makes it through, she's such a brave beautiful bunny. :hearts


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 18, 2012)

Im just now reading this blog. Wow, I cant believe I somehow missed this one. These are great stories. Im praying for Marge. Please keep us updated


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

ray: still sending positive thoughts her way... holding out hope that the news will be good!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

any word yet on how she's doing? I'm getting anxious that there hasn't been an update, as it seems like no news is more likely to mean bad news ><


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 19, 2012)

I too am getting a bit anxious although they say no news is good news. I really do hope she´s on the mend. I could do with some happy news right now.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

still catching up on all the posts since I went to bed yesterday morning... just found the rainbow bridge announcement :tears2:

I'm so sorry for your loss! little marge was very new to us, but already found a special place in our hearts. she was such a precious bunny, I don't know how anyone could possibly look at her and not scoop her into their arms and snuggle her, telling her everything was going to be ok.

binky free, little girl - nothing can ever hurt you again! :rainbow:


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so very sorry to keep you all waiting, I've just been beside myself with grief, which I guess is an explanation in itself :cry1:

My beautiful, precious, beloved Little Marge fell peacefully into her final sleep on Tuesday evening. I held her gently in my arms against my totally destroyed heart as her eyes closed.

Thankyou, all of you, THANKYOU for welcoming this precious little bunny into your hearts, and for loving her with me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAnkV0c8-_U[/ame]


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 20, 2012)

Im repeating myself, I had told you hadn't I  I just dont know if I'm coming or going at the moment. Ignore me, Im just a stupid confused woman, grieving. I'm sorry xxx


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

SilentTearsAnimalRescue said:


> I am so very sorry to keep you all waiting, I've just been beside myself with grief, which I guess is an explanation in itself :cry1:



that's why I had a bad feeling when you dropped her off at the vet early Tuesday morning and we didn't have an update on how she was doing by the time the vet would've been closed... had it been good news (or even "wait and see" news), I figured you would've rushed over here and filled us in; with bad news, it's normal to need a little time to soak it in before being able to talk about it... hence my theory of "no news is more likely to be bad news"


----------

